# Vending Machine in VB.NET is possible?



## paranoidtech (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi I'm currently developing my concept of making an e-load vending machine I designed the model of the system as well as the logic in VB.NET what I'm going to need is the Hardware and other devices but the software is still on progress if you are interested you can email me at [email protected] or you can post your suggestion here....


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Interesting, would love to see the project if possible. Have no advice though


----------

